

PHP HTML Email Learnings with the Mail Function - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/09/php-html-email-learnings-with-the-mail-function/

======
mildweed
The insight in this post is very useful, however totally unrelated to the
title. Its a MySQL character set insight.

